
Microsoft is cancelling some SurfaceBook Preorders - reboog711
https://www.reddit.com/r/Surface/comments/3pcc7n/microsoft_store_cancelling_preorders/
======
gdulli
Title is false. The credit card company didn't let the charge go through
because they thought it was fraud, due to being a large purchase.

~~~
reboog711
My experience with my pre-order is different.

My credit card company flagged the order as fraud and called me to verify it
was not. I verified the charge was authentic. They told me to re-run the order
and it would succeed.

The Microsoft pre-order system gave me the opportunity to 'try again' however
each one failed and according to my credit card company; they never tried to
charge my card after the initial fail. Then MS cancelled the order.

I've spoken to Amex twice and Microsoft four times trying to address the
issue. The problem is on Microsoft's side [as agreed by all parties involved].

I have a new order in place. Verbally I'm told my initial ship date will be
honored. However, my latest order receipt says otherwise.

